
Top Scientist: Another Fukushima Quake Would Mean US Evacuation, ‘Bye Bye Japan’ - libovness
http://globalresearchreport.com/2013/11/07/top-scientist-another-fukushima-quake-would-mean-us-evacuation-bye-bye-japan/#sthash.wc1pTyS9.dpbs
======
onion2k
In the interests of balance: [http://www.vice.com/read/these-nuclear-
physicists-think-davi...](http://www.vice.com/read/these-nuclear-physicists-
think-david-suzuki-is-exaggerating-about-fukushima)

